# M3 mit 1.5"?



## evil_rider (7. Februar 2011)

saly, kann es sein das es mal ein M3(teamrahmen?) mit 1.5" steuerrohr gegeben hat?


----------



## Christiaan (7. Februar 2011)

ja, die sind damlas fuers MS Racing team gemacht, und ein par fuer Manitou zum testen von die Tavis SC 200mm gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (7. Februar 2011)

merci!

mehr wollt ich garnicht wissen!


----------

